# Eye am skilled



## StarQrider (Dec 25, 2007)

Haha well my friend and I took these pictures. Alot of them I way over edited lol but i think they look cool

Obviously they are just snapshots lol. Anybody like my brown boring eyes lol




















And I look like DRAGONBALL Z!


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 25, 2007)

sure, i like your eyes. Very deep color ;-)


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 25, 2007)

nice eyes


----------



## TCimages (Dec 25, 2007)

brown eyes are certainly not boring.  Beautiful.


----------



## StarQrider (Dec 25, 2007)

Why thank you. I am glad someone enjoys them


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 25, 2007)

oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## StarQrider (Dec 26, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> oh, and welcome to the forum



Thanks. I have been a member for a long time. Well not a long time lol, but I just never post alot


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 26, 2007)

oh , august, my bad... well, nice meeting you anyway lol


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 26, 2007)

StarQrider said:


> Thanks. I have been a member for a long time. Well not a long time lol, but I just never post alot



so this will change now?


----------



## StarQrider (Dec 26, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> so this will change now?



It might, I always feel like such an amateur compared to everyone here :blushing:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 26, 2007)

StarQrider said:


> It might, I always feel like such an amateur compared to everyone here :blushing:



Yeah, I felt like that too. Now I feel like a middle-of-the-road photographer. So, just keep posting stuff on here, and you'll get better. The people here are super helpful (not me, I am an ass).


----------



## StarQrider (Dec 28, 2007)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Yeah, I felt like that too. Now I feel like a middle-of-the-road photographer. So, just keep posting stuff on here, and you'll get better. The people here are super helpful (not me, I am an ass).



Well I will guess I will have to start! I got a new lens and filter last night so now I can get some badass pictures


----------

